# Suggestion for a Digital Camera...



## bliss.sid (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a camera with good optical zoom and good picture clarity within Rs.15000...What is the least price of the Canon A650 IS in India? Any suggestions would be helpful...Is there good customer support for Fujifilm cameras in India..cos I've heard that they're real value for money??

Thanks,

Bliss


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2008)

For 15500 you will get an Canon SX 110 IS. it has 10x optical zoom and very good image results.

A650Is is available for 16k.
check www.compareindia.com for the current rates of cameras.

Fuzi cameras are of no good. I havn't heard any good model from them.


----------



## Doomsday (Oct 27, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Fuzi cameras are of no good. I havn't heard any good model from them.



The old Fuji F30D can still put almost any other P&S camera to shame for low light performance. It's a pity that they never bothered to preserve the tradition in their newer cameras.

To the OP: the canon A XX0 IS series are generally solid performers, although their optical zoom range is not too long. If you want a long zoom from canon, check out the Powershot S5IS. I am not aware of desi prices, but in Singapore, it costs about SG$500. 

The best long optical zoom cameras are the Panasonic FZ series...their lenses are really good (Leica). The FZ28 that I bought recently was about SG$660. Once again, i am not upto date on the Indian prices, but the camera is well worth the price I paid for it.


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2008)

10x optical zoom is not less. 
If you need more then you can buy canon powershot sx 10 is .It has 20x optical zoom with all the new technology involved.


----------



## bliss.sid (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

I just wanted to know if the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28 has full manual controls over shutter-speed, aperture, ISO, white-balance,etc...Also I want to know the current price of this model in Singapore.

Thanks.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I have Canon SX10 IS and it's really worth it*. Sharp pictures with 20X zoom.
But it's way above you budget. It's 26000/- MRP and in grey market it'll be around 20K.

You can look into Panasonic FZ28 or Fujifilm Finepix S9600 too. I've seen both of them in action and they are good.



toofan.is.back said:


> Fuzi cameras are of no good. I havn't heard any good model from them.



No offence, but you need to visit some photography forums before making such comments. I've seen Fijifilm cameras and it is close to Canon or Nikon.

Fujifilm has few good models. Advanced cameras with manual settings. S100fs, S9600, S8100fd are very good.


----------



## bliss.sid (Dec 4, 2008)

I know..But I'm not looking at the SX10...I repeat...

I just wanted to know if the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28 has full manual controls over shutter-speed, aperture, ISO, white-balance,etc...Also I want to know the current price of this model in Singapore.

Thanks.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would advise you to get Canon SX 100 IS. I own it & it's superb.

*Read my review on Canon SX 100 IS*


----------



## bliss.sid (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm specifically talking about the Panasonic Lumix FZ28...So I'd appreciate if anyone replies on my earlier query...

Thanks.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude you can go for Sony DSC-T77 the latest one from Sony. I've seen its results and believe me you won't regret buying it.
Plus it has got loads of ingenious features which u wont find on any other cameras..


----------



## bliss.sid (Dec 5, 2008)

Sheesh!!...Can't any of you read my posts? 

I'm specifically talking about the Panasonic Lumix FZ28...So I'd appreciate if anyone replies on my earlier query...

Thanks.


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 6, 2008)

canon SX100IS... best buy i think... i got it from US with 2GB High speed memory card..only in 250$ ...i paid 11300 only ..

its 10x optical + 8MP..Quality is amazing...

regards.


----------



## bliss.sid (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG! This is insane...Will anyone ever read my earlier posts?!!


----------



## j_jindal1 (Oct 23, 2009)

One of my friend has this Camera(FZ28) and He is pretty satisfied with it. I'm also planning to buy one soon... This camera has more manual controls as compared to SX10IS. Not being a camera geek, I cant' comment much but still I think It's pretty a good camera..


----------

